# Do you want to see my Racycle?



## rideahiggins (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, it's a Columbia Racycle and it's a ladies bike. But it's still cool with the jeweled rack and locking springer fork and headlight.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 10, 2011)

wow! i had no idea that this existed. would make the perfect bike for my girlfriend when i ride my really old racycle...


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats A really nice find right there. Very Complete. minus the seat. For I know man that has almost every part for that bike NOS.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice girls bike,The first bike i restored was a girls j.c.higgins and i would recommend to any body getting into this hobby some of these girls bikes you can gain a lot of experience and that can be a big help when that special boys bike comes along.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Terrific find! That bike is a diamond in the rough and will be a beauty all retored to it's original glory. 

Dave


----------



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Aug 22, 2011)

*Here's Mine*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Nice girls bike,The first bike i restored was a girls j.c.higgins and i would recommend to any body getting into this hobby some of these girls bikes you can gain a lot of experience and that can be a big help when that special boys bike comes along.





Right you are HIGGINSFOREVER, here is my first ever dive into the classic balloon tire bicycle world.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 22, 2011)

*Cool*

I like your just basic paint scheme, something eye catching about it.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 30, 2012)

Great find!


----------

